# well I guess I may be going paleo after all



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Wasn't going to for a number of reasons, but just found out that my daughter has a moderate to severe allergy to gluten. So... paleo it is.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

Are you familiar with Mark's Daily Apple website? Lots of excellent paleo/primal resources there.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope all is going well, any update to share on your daughter? My 24 yr old DD went Paleo right after I did, but she rarely eats red meats. I eat a diverse variety of meats, which is the best way and insures red meat isn't eaten too often.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this is going to be a really good diet because it's doable over the long haul. I can see myself eating this way from now on.
I've lost 5 pounds this week. I'm very pleased with that, although I know it's not gonna be like that every week.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I sort of got stuck at the 5 lb mark. In fact I went back and forth a while, 4lbs, then 5, then 4, then 5...UGH!
Fianaly got past it though. I've lost 7 lbs now. I like this Paleo diet! I'm not 100% perfect with it, but I'm ok with that. 
Right now I've got a turkey burger cooking that I made with chopped onion, garlic, and fresh parsley, and a saute' of snap peas, edemame, and fresh spinach leaves. Smells really good!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you on a workout regimen, summerdaze?


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Not really, and I know that would make a BIG difference. I want to start walking again, (use to walk on average, 3 miles a day) but the weather has been for the most part COLD and rainy. One day the temps went way up and I hit the trails, and it felt SO GOOD! I didn't use to be such a weenie, but anymore, when I get really cold, it takes me HOURS to warm up! I could REALLY use a treadmill!
I do have an excersize "thingy" sort of similar to an ab lounger but bigger. I'm gonna find a spot and set that up today.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Exercise is the hard part for me too in the cold. I don't have any equipment either. I figure I will start something up when the weather breaks.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hannah90 said:


> Exercise is the hard part for me too in the cold. I don't have any equipment either. I figure I will start something up when the weather breaks.


I hear you on the weather, but have an elliptical, and use a T-Tapp workout tape (isometric/calisthenics and no impact- excellent). If I didn't have the elliptical, I'd just do the 45 minute T-Tapp workouts every other day, then do an aerobic workout one on the in between days (using my favorite music...). A lot of folks are into Zumba, and there are numerous different dance tapes out there to suit everyone's taste. 

T-Tapp offers a 15 minute isolated concentrated workout, excellent for core strengthening, and in conjunction with walking or any other exercise, you won't believe how good your back feels. My back is very straight, no rounded shoulders, easy to stand straight, and I have a stronger core - due to T-Tapp! I have been doing using this for 12 years... More consistently some years than others.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Good suggestions. I may have to look into that after the flooring gets done. 

Today the temp was in the 40's so I took my calf which I am halter training for a long walk in our hay field, then I worked this evening. I made a point to life two or three boxes at a time to get more "Strength" training. Trying to do what I can!


----------

